# Virtualbox does not start VMs anymore

## ollonois

I have virtualbox 1.4.0 installed. Everything worked fine until I recompiled my kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8).

Now vortualbox only shows a window with a progress bar, but it stops at 0%.

I have reemerged virtualbox and virtualbox-modules.

dmsg says this:

```
general protection fault: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq kvm_intel kvm vboxdrv snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_seq_device snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd nvidia(P) ohci1394 ieee1394 quickcam

CPU:    1

EIP:    0060:[<b3c670de>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010002   (2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #7)

EIP is at 0xb3c670de

eax: 00000254   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000000   edx: b4203300

esi: 00000004   edi: 00000000   ebp: f23d5fc4   esp: f23d5f70

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process VirtualBox (pid: 7950, ti=f23d4000 task=f5f70a90 task.ti=f23d4000)

Stack: b3c6700b f21d0060 f95ed2ab b4203000 00000003 c015be58 c0562380 f23d4000

       f21d93c0 fffffff7 00000033 f23d4000 c015bead b42020d8 00000001 00000003

       b4202110 00000046 b5f23430 64726962 b4203000 b4202238 f9635034 b4203000

Call Trace:

 [<c015be58>] vfs_ioctl+0x246/0x258

 [<c015bead>] sys_ioctl+0x43/0x4a

 =======================

Code:  Bad EIP value.

EIP: [<b3c670de>] 0xb3c670de SS:ESP 0068:f23d5f70
```

I don't know what this means. Perhaps someone can help me.

----------

## jakommo

Hi all,

I've got a similar problem. I'm running AMD64 multilib, Kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r8.

I installed virtualbox OSE today an it compiled fine.

When I want to start a new virtual machine it stops at 0%.

I've also tried to reemerge virtualbox and it dependencies and also tried virtualbox-bin but the problem remains.

dmesg shows this:

```

general protection fault: 0000 [1] SMP 

CPU 1 

Modules linked in: snd_seq snd_seq_device asus_laptop vboxdrv nvidia(P) ipw3945 snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc

Pid: 10040, comm: VirtualBox Tainted: P      2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #3

RIP: 0010:[<00002aaaaaaab16f>]  [<00002aaaaaaab16f>]

RSP: 0000:ffff810058e07f50  EFLAGS: 00010002

RAX: 0000000000000264 RBX: 00002aaaab365320 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: 00002aaaab365320 RSI: 0000000000000004 RDI: 00002aaaab365000

RBP: ffff810058e07fa8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 00002aaaab365000

R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000042ee4010 R12: 00002aaaab365000

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 00002aaaab0d60a0 R15: 000000000093d7e0

FS:  00000000411a5940(0063) GS:ffff81007ff9f540(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 00002b55f5f49018 CR3: 00000000395c3000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Process VirtualBox (pid: 10040, threadinfo ffff810058e06000, task ffff810079a278e0)

Stack:  00002aaaaaaab012 0000000000000010 ffffffff88808deb 00002aaaab365000

 0000000000000000 00000000411a4ef0 0000000000000046 0000000000000000

 0000000000000000 00002aaaab365000 00002aaaab0d60a0 00000000411a4f30

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff88808deb>] :vboxdrv:g_abExecMemory+0x42b/0x180000

 [<ffffffff88848226>] :vboxdrv:g_abExecMemory+0x3f866/0x180000

Code:  Bad RIP value.

RIP  [<00002aaaaaaab16f>]

 RSP <ffff810058e07f50>
```

I would also appreciate some help.

Regards

Jakob

----------

## ollonois

It seems there is no help in sight.   :Sad: 

----------

## ollonois

Now I use gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r3 and it works again.

Also it is very important that you do not load kvm-modules and virtualbox-modules at the same time.

----------

## jakommo

 *ollonois wrote:*   

> Now I use gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r3 and it works again.
> 
> Also it is very important that you do not load kvm-modules and virtualbox-modules at the same time.

 

Hi ollonois, thanks for that hint, I had KVM compiled into my kernel, I disabled it and compiled the kernel again and it works now, even with gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8.

regards jakommo

----------

## pjv

I'm using Virtualbox for the first time. I don't seem to be able to start a guest OS (after creating a virtual disk and machine). My host OS hangs (or at least X) and I need to use Alt+SysRq+b. I do have KVM in the kernel as I thought this would come in handy for all this virtualization stuff and because my Core 2 Duo supports it. Could this be related? What are you experiencing with newly created machines AND disks? I also get the 0% freeze on progressbar if I try to reuse already created machines (anyhow the configs are messed up because of the hard reboots). Any leads to docs stating that Vbox should not be combined with KVM, and to what should be used for Core 2 Duo's?

Thx

----------

## jakommo

Hi pjv,

you have to disable KVM in your kernel otherwise it will not work.

I think KVM is used by other virtualization tools but virtualbox wont work with this inside the kernel or as loaded module.

----------

## pjv

Thx, this was indeed the cause.

----------

